# Forum Home Renovation Landscaping, Gardening & Outdoors  Carport kitchen modifications

## Moondog55

As part of the ongoing saga it is getting to be time to put the gas BBQ back where it is supposed to be and start on getting the summer kitchen organised for next year.
I think the post needs to be here rather than in structural but if needs be we can move it.
We need a bench and a shelf and some better weather proofing.
I will buy another sheet of cheap polycarbonate roofing and run all the sheets vertically to minimise dust collection. So that the sheets don't rattle too much in the wind how far apart should I space the battens?
Sheets will start at the top and stop where 2400mm reaches, 
With the posts being on 2400 centres and wanting a decently deep bench and shelf should I add an extra post at the midpoint?
If adding an extra post in the middle should it be full height or just high enough to add support for the bench?
If using a short post should I run a stringer between the existing posts? I have a couple of 140 * 45s big enough, the bench will need a back on it anyway to stop the beers falling off the back 
I have some salvaged TP here for the battens although it might be oversized at 140 * 35 and some smaller also 70 * 35. 
More questions to follow

----------


## Uncle Bob

I'd build some framing with 600 centres or there about and slip it between the posts. You could clad the top half with polycarbonate sheets and the bottom with coro to try and save some money. 
Not sure what you're on about with the bench. Are you cantilevering it or some thing? Kitchen benches usually have frames or legs to carry the load to the floor/ground/driveway. Can you knock something in everyone's favourite CAD program..... MSPaint to show what's your plan?  :Smilie:

----------


## Moondog55

Cantilevered in both cases, easier to get the bar stools under it then
We have some really big and solid brackets I want to use, you can see one on the ground in the middle photo, silver cold gal refinish.
Stuff from my Dads old shed but 50 * 50 * 6mm angle iron [ well probably 2 * 2 * 1/4 being pre-metric welding] They were holding up my Dads old workbench so sentimental use
Pictures tomorrow

----------


## Moondog55

Did some work today. Going to Bunnies tomorrow to get some plywood to make the top with and the backing

----------


## METRIX

Make sure to have no flammable components close to the BBQ, they get very very hot, Built in BBQ have a different set of rules that don't apply to a portable one on a wooden trolley for example.

----------


## Moondog55

It's a portable BBQ in a full steel frame so no problems there and clearance will be more than adequate. I don't really like built in as you don't often find them by the side of the road for free. The chiminea is quad shielded too. This bench is just to put beers and salads/condiments on but bar stool height as a bonus. The chiminea might be gone soon anyway if we get the gravel down in front of the new shed

----------

